# Massive New Uber Trade Dress



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Effing huge! It's a good thing I don't actually have to see out of my windows or anything, Dara. 

This new one is almost twice the size of the old one and I thought the old one created too much of a blind spot. I only display when legally required, but I don't know how this new monstrosity can even be considered legal.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

?

Picture?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> ?
> 
> Picture?


You've already tricked me once into sending you nudes. Not happening again.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> You've already tricked me once into sending you nudes. Not happening again.


It wasn't a trick. 
I reciprocated didn't I?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

holy crap that is not acceptable


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> holy crap that is not acceptable


It's literally 3 times the size of the Lyft sticker.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

i think my old trade dress will do just fine


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

And yet in commercials the trade dress displayed is always just the word Uber. Nobody knows what this stupid toilet seat thing is supposed to be. This idiotic logo is proof that there is way too much cocaine flowing around at Uber HQ.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> And yet in commercials the trade dress displayed is always just the word Uber. Nobody knows what this stupid toilet seat thing is supposed to be. This idiotic logo is proof that there is way too much cocaine flowing around at Uber HQ.


Flip the sticker 45 degrees to the right. A toilet becomes a middle finger.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> i think my old trade dress will do just fine


I agree, but I have no idea what is prompting the redesign. I know MAC regs state that trade dress must be visible from at least 50' away and maybe the old one wasn't large enough to be considered visible. I'd ask Uber support if I thought I could get a straight answer without putting myself on the radar.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

massive trade dress = tiny market share = minimum road visibility


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

i swear i saw that pic earlier without a glowing head....


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

XPG said:


> massive trade dress = tiny market share = minimum road visibility
> View attachment 224490


Is that dude's head exploding? I'm feeling the same way.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lol....in two years I never displayed one small sticker for either.......that poster/billboard Uber came up with has zero percent chance of making the cut


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It wasn't a trick.
> I reciprocated didn't I?


Were these gentlemen well endowed?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

That giant U sticker makes me think the Uber designers are compensating for something.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Flip the sticker 45 degrees to the right. A toilet becomes a middle finger.


I wish they'd just turn the logo into an actual target and have the words "**** with me" under it.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

XPG said:


> massive trade dress = tiny market share = minimum road visibility
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cyclops of the X-Men drives Uber & Lyft!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Effing huge! It's a good thing I don't actually have to see out of my windows or anything, Dara.
> 
> This new one is almost twice the size of the old one and I thought the old one created too much of a blind spot. I only display when legally required, but I don't know how this new monstrosity can even be considered legal.


How in the hell can I fit all this on my windows. It will not fit with all the Trump stickers. Damn! Uber has to go on the bumper or plastered across the hood.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> How in the hell can I fit all this on my windows. It will not fit with all the Trump stickers. Damn! Uber has to go on the bumper or plastered across the hood.


You'll have to mount it on one of your gun racks.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> You'll have to mount it on one of your gun racks.


Great idea! But will have to add a few more shot guns to give me enough surface space.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Great idea! But will have to add a few more shot guns to give me enough surface space.


_"You can never have too many guns._" 
-Stephen Paddock, 2017


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> _"You can never have too many guns._"
> -Stephen Paddock, 2017


True. But all guns must be properly secured and out of reach of the young & drunk. So after 10pm all pax ride in the bed of my truck.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> How in the hell can I fit all this on my windows. It will not fit with all the Trump stickers. Damn! Uber has to go on the bumper or plastered across the hood.


Then you will have to make room for the Hannity/Cohen 2020 stickers. Big dilemma sir


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Then you will have to make room for the Hannity/Cohen 2020 stickers. Big dilemma sir


LMAO.... those clowns need to be drawn & quartered. Not sure which is the anti-christ.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> View attachment 224468
> View attachment 224469


Holy fudge that thing looks yuge! That's gotta be pushing 8.5X11 huh?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The new trade dress will occupy the same amount of space on my windows as the current TD does.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The trade dress is getting out of hand.

The new ones are just massive.

I’m trying to ponder driving for 2-4 at once plus permits...

Too dang much on the windshield.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Connecticut has had this policy for over a year. I've used it exactly twice ONE passenger commented on it.


----------



## Abstractuber (Nov 11, 2017)

They don’t pay me enough to advertise.... I will never put that sticker on my window again.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> The new trade dress will occupy the same amount of space on my windows as the current TD does.


oh man, that was pretty nice comedic timing....that reply should've come with a spit coffee warning...


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Abstractuber said:


> They don't pay me enough to advertise.... I will never put that sticker on my window again.


I'm the same way for the same reason. I only display trade dress when I'm on a run. I have a clip phone holder that clips onto both uber and Lyft's trade dress that I've double sided, and laminated.

I swap them out as necessary while driving, and store them away when not driving.

Easy peasy.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> oh man, that was pretty nice comedic timing....that reply should've come with a spit coffee warning...


Sorry about the coffee. I'll try to give you some warning next time.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I simply Velcro my trade dress on when in uber mode.

Between the crazy anti uber neighbor and the amount of time I’ve had people trying to hop in while I’m off duty; I’m not going to have them up if I’m not working.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> I simply Velcro my trade dress on when in uber mode.
> 
> Between the crazy anti uber neighbor and the amount of time I've had people trying to hop in while I'm off duty; I'm not going to have them up if I'm not working.


Anti uber neighbor????


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's bigger than Lyft's . . duh! Bigger =better. Plus it legally releases them from any responsibility, if you're in an accident, because James Rivers Insurance has a clause that says anything over 3"x 3" placed on or in the windshield area, voids the policy


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

teh744 said:


> Anti uber neighbor????


I made a thread about it a while ago. Long story short she kept leaving nails/screws and I got a couple in my tires. So every morning I had to use my magnet wand to check for nails/screws while she watched in a weird glee. 
Eventually the cops got to her and when asked why her reasoning "uber is an evil company that trump supports and I hate seeing that logo in the driveway" 
She even got a couple of flat tires herself; Anyways, yeah, she's still living there, but hasn't done or said anything since.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> I made a thread about it a while ago. Long story short she kept leaving nails/screws and I got a couple in my tires. So every morning I had to use my magnet wand to check for nails/screws while she watched in a weird glee.
> Eventually the cops got to her and when asked why her reasoning "uber is an evil company that trump supports and I hate seeing that logo in the driveway"
> She even got a couple of flat tires herself; Anyways, yeah, she's still living there, but hasn't done or said anything since.


whoa, that is just bizarre! I always cringe when some snowflake clearly gets panties twisted when she learns I drive for both Lyft and Uber...you can hear the tip just disappearing away...


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> whoa, that is just bizarre! I always cringe when some snowflake clearly gets panties twisted when she learns I drive for both Lyft and Uber...you can hear the tip just disappearing away...


She's a 50 something year old psycho


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Saltyoldman said:


> Then you will have to make room for the Hannity/Cohen 2020 stickers. Big dilemma sir


I am not moving my Shlutlife sticker


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I had a pax the other night tell me that it wasn't ethical driving for both. 
Hmm... glad it was a short trip.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

teh744 said:


> I had a pax the other night tell me that it wasn't ethical driving for both.
> Hmm... glad it was a short trip.


Neither is putting roofies in an altoid container in the back seat


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

teh744 said:


> I had a pax the other night tell me that it wasn't ethical driving for both.
> Hmm... glad it was a short trip.


Yeah both uber and lyft are opposed to you driving for both companies.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Neither is putting roofies in an altoid container in the back seat


LoL


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

teh744 said:


> I had a pax the other night tell me that it wasn't ethical driving for both.
> Hmm... glad it was a short trip.


hilarious....how on earth did they come to that conclusion?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

rideshareMN said:


> hilarious....how on earth did they come to that conclusion?


Because there are too many people who aren't happy unless they are complaining lol, that's why I spend too much time here lol


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> ?
> 
> Picture?


Here


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

OMG...you win the internet today


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

arto71 said:


> Here
> 
> View attachment 225105


Since most lyft drivers are dicks..
And most uber drivers like to play with there own balls....

This pic makes perfect sense 

They probably made it bigger so they can be seen over lyft stickers.

Just wait..

Lyft will soon require you to put a massie magnet on your car door.

And uber will repsond by having you wrap your whole car in a "speacile" uber carwarp 

Let the car advertising space wars....

BEGIN!!!!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

arto71 said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks, em, moist.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

arto71 said:


> Here
> 
> View attachment 225105


That is more massive than most.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> It's bigger than Lyft's . . duh! Bigger =better. Plus it legally releases them from any responsibility, if you're in an accident, because James Rivers Insurance has a clause that says anything over 3"x 3" placed on or in the windshield area, voids the policy


Got a link for this? I'm not doubting you at all, I just want to read it. I haven't been able to find the underlying policy to read it, just the Accord cert.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Does James river still cover uber? Down here they switched to progressive


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> Got a link for this? I'm not doubting you at all, I just want to read it. I haven't been able to find the underlying policy to read it, just the Accord cert.


 I was joking buuuut I would not be surprised by some Hokey Clause like this lol. As I don't see how having anything in your windshield is legal. Especially the blinking beacons



Kodyhead said:


> Does James river still cover uber? Down here they switched to progressive


 We're Progressive now too But there are states that still have James Rivers. In fact the majority of the state still have James Rivers. Have you looked on your way bill yet though? Ours comes up Financial Casualty Company or something. I'm assuming it's a division of progressive?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I was joking buuuut I would not be surprised by some Hokey Clause like this lol. As I don't see how having anything in your windshield is legal. Especially the blinking beacons


Dammit! I'm way too trusting. I was doing so well with my New Year's resolution to be more cynical, too.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

No trade dress updates for california.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Whats trade dress. You mean the “ help, my life is in shambles, as you can clearly see” advertisments?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I was joking buuuut I would not be surprised by some Hokey Clause like this lol. As I don't see how having anything in your windshield is legal. Especially the blinking beacons
> 
> We're Progressive now too But there are states that still have James Rivers. In fact the majority of the state still have James Rivers. Have you looked on your way bill yet though? Ours comes up Financial Casualty Company or something. I'm assuming it's a division of progressive?


ours say PROGRESSIVE EXPRESS INS CO


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I do not trade dress. 

That is all. 

Uber on.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> It's literally 3 times the size of the Lyft sticker.


That's what she said


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't mind trade dress. I put it up when there's a reasonable chance I will be making an airport run (either to or from).

A month ago Uber was sending me old classic black "U" square shaped stickers. Now they are sending me the white circle with the word UBER in it (facing forward) and the toilet seat (facing inward). Wisconsin (or at least Madison) must be a backwater market or something, getting the leftovers from more progressive markets.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Most passengers look for license plates so a simple licence plate frame would suffice. But that's too logical.
See Rockinplates.com


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

For my black Prius 
Stupid?
Source: rockinplates dot com


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> ours say PROGRESSIVE EXPRESS INS CO


Hmmmm so I'm not quite sure what to make of ours then because ours say - . UNITED FINANCIAL CASUALTY COMPANY. I do know I don't like the term casualty though LOL I know a driver who was just in an accident and Progressive is handling it. So IDK


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> View attachment 225134
> 
> For my black Prius
> Stupid?
> Source: rockinplates dot com


As long as it's in extremely small print it's fine.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> Dammit! I'm way too trusting. I was doing so well with my New Year's resolution to be more cynical, too.


 Bwahaha Sorry I forgot to Emojify my post


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

arto71 said:


> Here


I can only assume that it was this post that convinced the mods to feature this thread. We're a classy, sophisticated bunch.

Anytime someone accuses this forum of being controlled by Uber and Lyft, this should be the first piece of counter evidence presented.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> Most passengers look for license plates so a simple licence plate frame would suffice.


When this cab goes outta business, I'm getting that plate.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> A month ago Uber was sending me old classic black "U" square shaped stickers


 When the Utilities Commission did a surprise audit at our Airport, the driver's who had the old U logo were sent home for violation! I was really surprised when I heard that. That's all I have LOL


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> View attachment 225134
> 
> For my black Prius
> Stupid?
> Source: rockinplates dot com


I think these frames are actually illegal but not enforced


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't worry, their transparent


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Hmmmm so I'm not quite sure what to make of ours then because ours say - . UNITED FINANCIAL CASUALTY COMPANY. I do know I don't like the term casualty though LOL I know a driver who was just in an accident and Progressive is handling it. So IDK


Hopefully they outsource it to another country and that lady Flo only kills indians


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LMAO !!!


dctcmn said:


> You've already tricked me once into sending you nudes. Not happening again.


!!#


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

rideshareMN said:


> hilarious....how on earth did they come to that conclusion?


Who knows,I have no clue......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Next .


dctcmn said:


> Effing huge! It's a good thing I don't actually have to see out of my windows or anything, Dara.
> 
> This new one is almost twice the size of the old one and I thought the old one created too much of a blind spot. I only display when legally required, but I don't know how this new monstrosity can even be considered legal.


 .Next . . . Lyft will produce a LARGER STICKER
So as not to be outdone by uber.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I hope that gigantic new trade dress is just a Canada thing


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> _"You can never have too many guns._"
> -Stephen Paddock, 2017











Stephen Paddock was the guy who shot over 400 people, killing 58 in Las Vegas last year armed with 23 rifles and a handgun. Just wanna close the circle on that one.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

What's a 'Trade Dress?'


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

They can make it smaller and color it pink for visibility.


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

mines been in center console since 1st day I got it, dont work nights don't do street hails so really serves no purpose but being a target for everyone who hates uber, cabbies, police, people looking to cash in on insurance fraud quick stop in front of the uber its wirth billions & the drivets are rich lol, and lets the public know you most likely really suck at math & don't have much self respect...

does papa johns or jimmy johns or any delivery business force drivers to ride around with the suction cupped logo while OFF the clock not being paid? nope thats illegal. $1 a mile marketing a ponzi scam fee & i might consider otherwise im just a car,that gets to drive right on by all requets not going 10 miles to cancel without them knowing it was dey uber


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> What's a 'Trade Dress?'


It's what your car wears to signal to the general public that you're down for trading your basic human dignity for pocket change.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> i think my old trade dress will do just fine


nobody cares what you think.


----------



## Seuss59 (Apr 22, 2018)

How about this?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Seuss59 said:


> How about this?


Looks about right to me...


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> nobody cares what you think.


I care what he thinks. rideshareMN is one of the most insightful posters in the Minneapolis forum. I always appreciate his insights and info. He'd be a good follow.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Effing huge! It's a good thing I don't actually have to see out of my windows or anything, Dara.
> 
> This new one is almost twice the size of the old one and I thought the old one created too much of a blind spot. I only display when legally required, but I don't know how this new monstrosity can even be considered legal.


WTF. We finally get the LAX placard down in size to comply with the law, and then Uber comes out with a sticker that fartoo big? WTFF.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> It's literally 3 times the size of the Lyft sticker.


You should know Bigger Is Better!!!!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

goneubering said:


> You should know Bigger Is Better!!!!


How should I know that???


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Guys... guys!.... GUYS!!!!

It's not a window sticker. It's door decal.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

teh744 said:


> I had a pax the other night tell me that it wasn't ethical driving for both.
> Hmm... glad it was a short trip.


it wasn'
Ethical of you not to have 1* him either. Did he at least tip you in the app?


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> it wasn'
> Ethical of you not to have 1* him either. Did he at least tip you in the app?


I can't remember...... last time I checked,my name was on the car title.
I chocked it up as it's just one of those very odd rides I get from time to time.


----------



## bizly (Mar 23, 2018)

Next step is the Uber car wrap, *mandatory* for all rides. And you have to pay for it out of your own pocket.










Moving forward together.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

bizly said:


> Next step is the Uber car wrap, *mandatory* for all rides. And you have to pay for it out of your own pocket.
> 
> View attachment 225491
> 
> ...


Some will still not be able to find the car


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> How should I know that???


Haven't you ever talked to a Texan??!!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Haven't you ever talked to a Texan??!!


I thank Jesus every day that I haven't.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Next up, a display board that goes on your rooftop. Not to worry though, it'll have full Bluetooth connectivity.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Abstractuber said:


> They don't pay me enough to advertise.... I will never put that sticker on my window again.


It may be state required. If so, find out what the fine is for nondisplay if ticketed.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Flip the sticker 45 degrees to the right. A toilet becomes a middle finger.


Going to do this from now on!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Effing huge! It's a good thing I don't actually have to see out of my windows or anything, Dara.
> 
> This new one is almost twice the size of the old one and I thought the old one created too much of a blind spot. I only display when legally required, but I don't know how this new monstrosity can even be considered legal.


They should have made it rectangular shape, small and discrete like the LYFT logo. Instead they created an even larger uglier logo!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Effing huge! It's a good thing I don't actually have to see out of my windows or anything, Dara.
> 
> This new one is almost twice the size of the old one and I thought the old one created too much of a blind spot. I only display when legally required, but I don't know how this new monstrosity can even be considered legal.


Free advertising at already miserable driver's expense.


----------



## Abstractuber (Nov 11, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> It may be state required. If so, find out what the fine is for nondisplay if ticketed.


Nobody has to know that I'm an uber driver


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

In almost 3 years I've never used trade dress. I keep an older laminated U in my visor. If I reach a secured staging area (SunTrust Select & XL) I just pull it off the visor and flash to the security guard and always get allowed in.
I think trade dress is ugly ...


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> And yet in commercials the trade dress displayed is always just the word Uber. Nobody knows what this stupid toilet seat thing is supposed to be. This idiotic logo is proof that there is way too much cocaine flowing around at Uber HQ.


Don't you guys remember the designer of the toilet set logo said she got inspiration from her floor bathroom tiles. So she was sh1t faced throwing up into the toilet and first thing that came to her mind was UBER! She also probably blew TK(former ceo) to get that approved too.



dctcmn said:


> View attachment 224468
> View attachment 224469


Get ready to see 2x or 3 of these new trade dress' right next to each other in dumb ants windows. Make the ants blinder, cause they aren't bad drivers already! Haha I just love uber they can't seem to ever make the right moves. Ever.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Effing huge! It's a good thing I don't actually have to see out of my windows or anything, Dara.
> 
> This new one is almost twice the size of the old one and I thought the old one created too much of a blind spot. I only display when legally required, but I don't know how this new monstrosity can even be considered legal.


I hate the term 'trade dress." It's fruity and I demand it be stricken from the dictionary and the English language.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Gotta wonder if the new trade dress rules for the back window which switch the sign from the right to the left, actually intends to change the side from the existing location, or is it a mistake? I guess from a visibility perspective, behind the driver makes more sense.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> Gotta wonder if the new trade dress rules for the back window which switch the sign from the right to the left, actually intends to change the side from the existing location, or is it a mistake? I guess from a visibility perspective, behind the driver makes more sense.


Whatcha talkin' 'bout Willis ?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Effing huge! It's a good thing I don't actually have to see out of my windows or anything, Dara.
> 
> This new one is almost twice the size of the old one and I thought the old one created too much of a blind spot. I only display when legally required, but I don't know how this new monstrosity can even be considered legal.


They call it trade dress because you the driver is their birch in a dress.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> They call it trade dress because you the driver is their _*birch*_ in a dress.


Yay!! Fellow iPhone user !!


----------



## Nerdydriver (Apr 20, 2018)

Shouldn’t they give us removable ones? As in we can put on at will without having to order new stickers otherwise should be compensated for advertising. When I don’t have app on I don’t want people to know what I do. Class action?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nerdydriver said:


> Shouldn't they give us removable ones? As in we can put on at will without having to order new stickers otherwise should be compensated for advertising. When I don't have app on I don't want people to know what I do. Class action?


Velcro dots are your friend.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> She's a 50 something year old psycho


All people over 50 should be illegal.


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Effing huge! It's a good thing I don't actually have to see out of my windows or anything, Dara.
> 
> This new one is almost twice the size of the old one and I thought the old one created too much of a blind spot. I only display when legally required, but I don't know how this new monstrosity can even be considered legal.


What are you talking about

You always need to dress your bess


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> It's bigger than Lyft's . . duh! Bigger =better. Plus it legally releases them from any responsibility, if you're in an accident, because James Rivers Insurance has a clause that says anything over 3"x 3" placed on or in the windshield area, voids the policy


Breathing, driving, or breathing while driving voids their policy. If you get past the voided part, all damage no matter how large, falls just under the $1000 deductible.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

In CA stickers of any kind are allowed only in two places on the windshield- in a 7"x7" square in the lower corner of the passenger side, and a 5"x5" square in the lower corner of the driver side. It's possible displaying the current Uber sticker along with the LAX pass exceed the allowable size limit already; has anyone checked? There is an exception for the electronic toll road readers, which can be placed up behind the rear view mirror. I see a lot of Uber/Lyft cars with the cellphone cradle mounted on the windshield, but not within those designated areas. Good excuse for a cop to stop the driver. CHP officers especially like that kind of violation.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Geeze Louise... what's with the big deal everyone's making? This guy here has Uber's new large trade dress, and he ain't complaining...


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

haha


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

How did this become a featured thread???


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> How did this become a featured thread???


Because it's massive!


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

CPUC doesnt require both trade dress to be displayed they say you just need to display a trade dress, so for me I do both uber and Lyft and choose to only use lyft trade dress... the amp is my front and the sticker in my back window down low out of my view but legal according to the requirements. when not driving then I can remove the amp off my dash and the back window is tinted so much anyways that no one really sees it anyways. Ive looked through lyft and ubers TOS and haven't seen anywhere where they require you to display their trade dress to drive on the platform. all they says in the TOS is that so an so local regulation or state law requires the display of trade dress, but it doesnt specify that both need to be so I take that just as it says and choose who's trade dress i display


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> CPUC doesnt require both trade dress to be displayed they say you just need to display a trade dress, so for me I do both uber and Lyft and choose to only use lyft trade dress... the amp is my front and the sticker in my back window down low out of my view but legal according to the requirements. when not driving then I can remove the amp off my dash and the back window is tinted so much anyways that no one really sees it anyways. Ive looked through lyft and ubers TOS and haven't seen anywhere where they require you to display their trade dress to drive on the platform. all they says in the TOS is that so an so local regulation or state law requires the display of trade dress, but it doesnt specify that both need to be so I take that just as it says and choose who's trade dress i display


I think that it is expected that you are assumed to understand that they mean the trade dress for the provider that you are driving for...


----------



## Tungsten (Nov 20, 2017)

I'll risk the ticket. No way in hell that sticker is going on my front windshield


----------



## PowerIntrovert (May 8, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol....in two years I never displayed one small sticker for either.......that poster/billboard Uber came up with has zero percent chance of making the cut


I hate displaying either companies branding (any company's, for that matter), but at least in the Denver Market, you can be fined for not displaying the appropriate trade dress.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

PowerIntrovert said:


> I hate displaying either companies branding (any company's, for that matter), but at least in the Denver Market, you can be fined for not displaying the appropriate trade dress.


In my market I can be fined for airport pick up without trade dress. I have it laminated and ready for display upon request. It hasn't happened in almost two years.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

wb6vpm said:


> I think that it is expected that you are assumed to understand that they mean the trade dress for the provider that you are driving for...


Expected to assume to understand isn't the rule. Trade Dress is a must when you have to. I am not going to show 2 trade dresses though. You dont wear 2 dresses to the Prom do you? lol. You only wear one. So for my i will display Lyft only. Amp on the dash and the small sticker in the back of my window where my window tint hides it anyways


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> Expected to assume to understand isn't the rule. Trade Dress is a must when you have to. I am not going to show 2 trade dresses though. You dont wear 2 dresses to the Prom do you? lol. You only wear one. So for my i will display Lyft only. Amp on the dash and the small sticker in the back of my window where my window tint hides it anyways


While I see where you were trying to go with your example, it's not a valid comparison.

In reading the information packet given to new TNC provider applicants (such as Uber/Lyft, not individual drivers), it becomes reasonably clear that they intend for correct trade dress to be displayed as required by CPUC policies and laws.

http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/uploadedFile...rk_Companies/BasicInformationforTNCs_7615.pdf (page 4):

TNC vehicles must display consistent trade dress (i.e., distinctive signage or display on the vehicle) when providing TNC services that is sufficiently large and color-contrasted as to be readable during daylight hours at a distance of 50 feet. The trade dress must be sufficient to allow a passenger, government official, or member of the public to associate a vehicle with a _*particular TNC*_ [emphasis added] (or licensed transportation provider). Acceptable forms of trade dress include, but are not limited to, symbols or signs on vehicle doors, roofs, or grills. Magnetic or removable trade dress is acceptable.​


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

wb6vpm said:


> While I see where you were trying to go with your example, it's not a valid comparison.
> 
> In reading the information packet given to new TNC provider applicants (such as Uber/Lyft, not individual drivers), it becomes reasonably clear that they intend for correct trade dress to be displayed as required by CPUC policies and laws.
> 
> ...


Roll on - goober!


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

What I wish the CPUC would directly address is the multi trade dress, is it officially allowed, or not? If allowed, it would fix the issue of airports like LAX that specifically state no dual trade dress, which I honestly think is the stupidest thing ever. As long as the trade dress is in the appropriate area, I think drivers should be allowed to have multiple.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

wb6vpm said:


> While I see where you were trying to go with your example, it's not a valid comparison.
> 
> In reading the information packet given to new TNC provider applicants (such as Uber/Lyft, not individual drivers), it becomes reasonably clear that they intend for correct trade dress to be displayed as required by CPUC policies and laws.
> 
> ...


 you pretty much proved my point. You dont need dual trade dress to be shown. They want to associate a vehicle to a particular TNC. Since the driver info is the same for both Uber and lyft theres no reason to show both. Our license number and ID are the same with both companies. Like I said its nowhere in the TOS for both uber and lyft that we need to show their trade dress when driving on their platform. the only regulation for trade dress is from the CPUC to show a trade dress and where to show it etc. I choose Lyft since I do 90% of my rides off of lyft since its better for me. I dont show any Uber emblems at all. When I do Uber pickups i still leave my Lyft amp on and stickers. Ive only had 1 ride out of hundreds that wondered if they had the right car cuz they saw lyft but not uber but they knew it was the correct vehicle cuz of my license plate number and type of car. I just told them that most drivers do both and I choose to show lyft emblems and they were like oh thats cool and then they mentioned that it does look better not having all those stickers for both companies displayed everywhere and that they could see out the window lol. My comparisons may not seem valid to you but they make perfect sense. If Im a independent contractor for pizza hut and dominos to deliver pizza would i show on my car both light up displays for dominos and pizza hut or papa johns? Now i know those drivers work for only that company delivering but you see where im getting at. If a postmates driver is delivering food from different restaurants then do I need to display the restaurants sign or should it just be a general sign that im a delivery driver? I know postmates doesnt have a sign to be used in a car but you see my point. lastly for my example but non valid point... why do you need to show both uber and lyft emblems when driving? whats the point? you are a TNC driver that works on both platforms I get it, but you dont need to display both of them and clog up your windows with all these companies. It makes me think of NASCAR where they put all their sponsors names all over the car. Last I checked we dont get paid to to advertise uber or lyft, we get paid to drive a pax. Remember how these apps started out. It was just a pp to connect a driver to a rider and that Uber and Lyft were the app that made that happen and process the payment. Lyft and ubers customer is not pax, its the drivers. Pax are customers for the driver and unfortunately uber and lyft have forgotten that and make it seem that the pax is the customer to them and not the drivers, and that the drivers are just the hired help. When a pax has a problem they dont call us, they call uber and lyft right? anyways sorry for the long post. Bottom line is that we need to show a trade dress, but we dont need to or are required to show both trade dress for both companies, I choose 1 and that is lyft since it looks better and takes less room. I dont like having a toilet seat emblem on my car


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Yada, Yada, Yada, Yada .... who cares?


----------

